# Gamepad + Fifa 2003 !



## foxx21 (1. Februar 2003)

Hallo leute ich habe ein Problem vielleicht hatte es ja schon einer zuvor

also ich habe mir Fifa 2003 zugelegt und habe auch ein Gamepad (Microsoft Sidewinder) gekauft

nun will ich die steuerung unter optionen nach meinen wünschen anpassen , ok so weit so gut, hab ich das gemacht, geh ich auf spielen  nur dann sind immer die gleichen einstellungen vorhanden. das heißt ich kann im steuerungskonfigurationsmenü meine tasten nicht nach wunsch belegen, 

was könnte da sein? 

kennt jemand abhilfe?


adio

foxx21


----------



## MrCrowPascal (11. März 2003)

Hi ich habe das gleiche Problem mit dem Sidewinder 
ich kann so aber nicht spielen weil sich die Tasten immer wieder zurück stellen





Hast du inzwischen das Problem im Griff ? wenn ja kannst du mir bitte weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Grimreaper (12. März 2003)

Mit meinem Gamepad (Thrustmaster) hatte ich das Problem nicht, aber mein Bruder hatte das gleiche Problem mit der Tastatur. Lösung habe ich keine gefunden, aber du kannst ja mal EA anschreiben.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## MrCrowPascal (13. März 2003)

Hi again...

Ich hab mir auch grade nen MS Sidewinder zugelegt ist eigentlich gar nicht schlecht aber das Problem mit Fifa 2003 hab ich immer noch nicht in den Griff bekommen falls jemand weiß, wie man das macht , dass man die Tasten beliebig legen kann schreibt mir bitte ne e-mail oder ähnliches


Mr.Crow@t-online.de
ICQ: 175305479


----------



## Paule (13. März 2003)

gibts da bei der software vom sidewinder nicht sowas wo man das einstellen kann....
also ich glaub , bei meinem gabs sowas mal
weiss ich aber auch nicht mehr so genau !

Grüße
Paule


----------

